# Целых with Numerals ending on "one"



## beefeather

Can I also report a bug in Russian language somewhere? The construction doesn't really work. I can say
Это стоило целую 1 монету.
Это стоило целые 2 монеты.
Это стоило целых 5 монет.
Это стоило целых 30 монет.
It crashes when one tries to put "31" in. There seems to be no correct inflection.


----------



## Vovan

Just as in English, you can swap "целый" and the number, *beefeather. *
The question is whether you can decline "31 монета" in the Accusative. And you can:
_Стоить тридцать одну монету.
Стоить тридцать одну целую монету.
Стоить целую тридцать одну монету._​


----------



## beefeather

Я пытаюсь медленно произнести «_Это будет _с_тоить целую ... тридцать одну монету»._
По-моему это не работает.


----------



## Vovan

Это работало бы, я вас уверяю, если бы 31 монета (копейка) имела хоть какую-то ценность в России.

_Отец пришел только под утро, виновато положил на стол помятый бумажный рубль и тридцать одну копейку. (Леонид Жариков, "Избранное", 1976 г.)_​


----------



## beefeather

«_Положил помятый рубль и целую тридцать одну копейку._» Это еще лучше пример. По-моему так нельзя говорить, эта конструкция искрит. Мне кажется, когда произносишь «целая» после этого уже нельзя употребить множественное число.


----------



## Vovan

Кстати, синонимом слова "целый" в данном значении является слово "добрый":
_Несмотря на то, что Стрелков заявил, что Стриженову сорок лет, но на вид ему добрых пятьдесят пять._
(Салтыков-Щедрин, Пошехонская старина.)​Интересно, что и в английском похожее есть (используется слово "good"). Ясно, что в обоих случаях добавляется некоторая стилистическая специфика (к значению относительно нейтральных "целый" и "full/entire/whole").


Скажите, *beefeather*, а можно ли сказать "Ему добрый пятьдесят один год" (по аналогии с "Ему добрых шестьдесят лет")?


----------



## beefeather

Vovan said:


> Скажите, *beefeather*, а можно ли сказать "Ему добрый пятьдесят один год" (по аналогии с "Ему добрых шестьдесят лет")?



Мне кажется здесь другие правила. Надо сказать «ему добрых пятьдесят один год». Но нельзя сказать «это займет целых пятьдесят один год».


----------



## Vovan

Возможно, на практике чаще всего нет никаких оснований подчеркивать значительность количественных величин, еще и указывая при этом единицы в их составе, если счет пошел на десятки и выше. (Допущу обратное лишь в особых случаях, например в связи с репликами ученых.) Особенно это касается слова добрый", в художественном тексте являющегося предпочитаемым в сочетаниях типа "добрых полпути" и т.п. (т.е. с укрупненными "единицами измерения").

Более того, мне кажется, что семантика слова "целый" до некоторой степени конфликтует с указанием единиц в тех случаях, когда цифра двузначная и, особенно, при этом большая. Ну что, например, значит 74? Чем это отличается от 75? Никто не знает точно...  "Целых 74? Ах, подумать только!!!"

Впрочем, мы действительно так говорим. Не вкладывая в говоримое особого смысла...

Хотя иногда мы используем усилительное "целый" саркастично, как раз обыгрывая бессмысленность указания точного количества:

-- Я приготовила восемь булочек!
-- Ах, целых _восемь_ булочек?! Какая молодец!​


beefeather said:


> Надо сказать «ему добрых пятьдесят один год». Но нельзя сказать «это займет целых пятьдесят один год».


Тогда уж так (по моему разумению):

Ему добрых/целых пятьдесят с чем-то / небольшим /_(грубо) _хреном лет.​


----------



## Rosett

Можно сказать: "Голодный мишка сожрал целых тридцать одну сосиску - все, что нашлись в багаже туристов".
Вот и Гугл говорит, что так можно:
"Его несколько раздосадовало, хоть и не удивило, что ему пришлось подняться на целых тридцать одну ступеньку ..."


----------



## Sobakus

Я бы не рискнул увековечить в письме «целых Х одну» или «добрых Х один» - мне они кажутся грамматически неверными.


----------



## Maroseika

Грамота.ру считает, что надо говорить именно так - целых двадцать одну. Хотя звучит, конечно, не очень хорошо.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Грамота.ру считает, что надо говорить именно так - целых двадцать одну. Хотя звучит, конечно, не очень хорошо.


Если хорошо подумать, то звучит как раз нормально, потому что "целых" семантически отделяется от сосисок и подчёркивает большое их число.
Ср.с: "...сожрал тридцать одну целую сосиску" (надкусанные не трогал).


----------



## Vovan

Пополним список подобных прилагательных и им близких слов, иногда использующихся в препозиции к числительным:
*целый, добрый, полный, какой-то, жалкий, лишний, дополнительный, очередной,  следующий, новый, прошлый и т.п.*

Вызываем следующих (очередных) тридцать одного участника.
Вызываем тридцать одного дополнительного участника.
Ему какой-то (=жалкий) 21 год.
Прошлые/последние 31 год он провёл в Канаде.​Боюсь, что выводы неутешительны: в подавляющем большинстве случаев подобного употребления следует избегать. Остаётся вопрос на засыпку: как переводить с английского вещи типа "the last forty-one years"?..
​


----------



## Q-cumber

beefeather said:


> Can I also report a bug in Russian language somewhere? The construction doesn't really work. I can say
> Это стоило целую 1 монету.
> Это стоило целые 2 монеты.
> Это стоило целых 5 монет.
> Это стоило целых 30 монет.
> It crashes when one tries to put "31" in. There seems to be no correct inflection.


Во втором случае я бы однозначно сказал "Это стоило целых две монеты".  Именительный падеж здесь размывает смысл сказанного. Сравните: " на столе лежали целых две буханки хлеба"  vs "на столе лежали две целые буханки хлеба".


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Грамота.ру считает, что надо говорить именно так - целых двадцать одну. Хотя звучит, конечно, не очень хорошо.



Да вполне нормально звучит. Вот, к примеру:


> Несмотря на почтенный возраст (целых двадцать один год!), детство в нем все еще играло.


Если задуматься, то по-другому и не скажешь.


----------



## Vovan

*Q-cumber*, как насчёт "Прошло целых двадцать один год"?

_

_​


----------



## Q-cumber

Vovan said:


> *Q-cumber*, как насчёт "Прошло целых двадцать один год"?
> 
> _
> 
> _​


Хуже, но тоже приемлемо. 
Я думаю, проблема в том, что такие обороты встречаются нам крайне редко (а кому-то и вообще не встречаются  )   Отсюда и сложности с восприятием ...


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Грамота.ру считает, что надо говорить именно так - целых двадцать одну. Хотя звучит, конечно, не очень хорошо.


Господи ты Боже ты мой.  Они там как-то мотивируют это своё... считание?


Q-cumber said:


> Хуже, но тоже приемлемо.
> Я думаю, проблема в том, что такие обороты встречаются нам крайне редко (а кому-то и вообще не встречаются  )   Отсюда и сложности с восприятием ...


Сложности с восприятием - в связи с отсутствием согласования между определением и вершиной количественной группы.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> *Q-cumber*, как насчёт "Прошло целых двадцать один год"?


А почему нет? 
"Мне уже не двадцать лет, а целых тридцать один! Не успею оглянуться, как сын придёт и скажет: « Мама, я женюсь!» Что я вижу, кроме дома, стирки, ..."
"Apr 3, 2014 - Маршрут — Нью-Йорк - Сан- Франциско. Длилось путешествие целых сорок один день. Внесла свою лепту в историю и дочка Теодора ..."
"Херувим (Карамбелас) Архимандрит - 2017 - ‎Religion
И сейчас, через целых сорок один год, когда я пишу эти строки, мне опять хотелось бы пережить то свое душевное состояние. После утрени мы пили ..."
В поэзии можно ещё разложить такое число на составляющие: "... прошло целых тридцать лет и один год".
"Nov 20, 2015 - Ведь целых двадцать лет и один год бессменный ведущий Михаил Борисович Борисов дарит людям неожиданные подарки и просто ..."


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> В поэзии можно ещё разложить такое число на составляющие: "... прошло целых тридцать лет и один год".


Вот это красиво, да! Браво!


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Вот это красиво, да! Браво!


Да, но не имеет прямого отношения к теме. Тем более с годами такое применение облегчается супплетивностью основы, т.е. случай, вообще, словарно изолированный.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Да, но не имеет прямого отношения к теме. Тем более с годами такое применение облегчается супплетивностью основы, т.е. случай, вообще, словарно изолированный.


С какой стати не имеет прямого отношения к теме, когда речь идёт о числительном, оканчивающимся на "один"?


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> С какой стати не имеет прямого отношения к теме, когда речь идёт о числительном, оканчивающимся на "один"?


В Вашем примере два числительных - сорок и один.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> Сложности с восприятием - в связи с отсутствием согласования между определением и вершиной количественной группы.


В примере "Прошло целых двадцать один год" на практике встаёт вопрос и о согласовании "прошло" (по аналогии с "Пришло/пришли двое рабочих", если мы выбираем "пришли").
_Прошло/прошёл/прошли целых двадцать один год._​Или давайте так, для гарантии:
_Целых двадцать один год прошли без изменений._​


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> "... прошло целых тридцать лет и один год".
> 
> 
> 
> ...С годами такое применение облегчается супплетивностью основы, т.е. случай, вообще, словарно изолированный.
Click to expand...

Что значит "с годами облегчается"?
Я так понимаю, Rosett предлагает конкретный вариант выразить идею "целых (10*n+1) лет"...

(Кажется, я понял:
с "годами"​..., т.е. вы без кавычек написали.
Но вариант работает и с другими существительными:
_Целых двадцать медвежат и ещё один медвежонок._​Да, это фигура речи, не нейтрально, но все-таки это вариант, причём стопроцентно грамматичный.)


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> В примере "Прошло целых двадцать один год" на практике встаёт вопрос и о согласовании "прошло" (по аналогии с "Пришло/пришли двое рабочих", если мы выбираем "пришли").


Сказуемое, по крайней мере, необязательно согласуется с подлежащим (ср. набившее оскомину "всю ночь просидел*а* молодой *врач*...", где конгруэнтность "пересиливает" согласование при определении родовых форм). А вот для определений исключений, кажется, неизвестно...


Vovan said:


> _Целых двадцать один год прошли без изменений._


М-м. При отсутствии обычного контролёра в им.п. сказуемое почти всегда принимает форму единственного числа и среднего рода.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> В Вашем примере два числительных - сорок и один.


"Один" тоже оканчивается на "один".


----------



## Vovan

Awwal, я пример, кстати, чисто интуитивно приводил, чтобы показать, что неясно, как согласовывать сказуемое, если вдруг "целые двадцать один год" выступит подлежащим.
Но сейчас, подумав, прихожу к выводу, что "двадцать один что-то" полагается словосочетанием во множественном числе, отсюда и "целых", если его нужно добавить:
_Двадцать один год [, проведенные в Венеции,]  были самыми счастливыми в моей жизни.
Двадцать один год [,проведенный в Венеции,] был самым счастливым в моей жизни._​
Немного из другой оперы, но все же:
_Two ninja._​


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Сказуемое, по крайней мере, необязательно согласуется с подлежащим (ср. набившее оскомину "всю ночь просидел*а* молодой *врач*...", где конгруэнтность "пересиливает" согласование при определении родовых форм). А вот для определений исключений, кажется, неизвестно...
> М-м. При отсутствии обычного контролёра в им.п. сказуемое почти всегда принимает форму единственного числа и среднего рода.


Данные взаимоотношения переопределяются фундаментальным синтаксическим правилом согласования с ближайшим членом,  поэтому: "Целых двадцать один год прошёл".


----------



## Sobakus

Vovan said:


> Awwal, я пример, кстати, чисто интуитивно приводил, чтобы показать, что неясно, как согласовывать сказуемое, если вдруг "целые двадцать один год" выступит подлежащим.
> Но сейчас, подумав, прихожу к выводу, что "двадцать один что-то" полагается словосочетанием во множественном числе, отсюда и "целых", если его нужно добавить:
> _Двадцать один год [, проведенные в Венеции,]  были самыми счастливыми в моей жизни.
> Двадцать один год [,проведенный в Венеции,] был самым счастливым в моей жизни._​


С согласованием в числе у нас, конечно, то ещё мракобесие, но такая логика, боюсь, может привести к чему-нибудь наподобие "не один год прошли с тех пор". Грамматически числительные, содержащие один, являются прилагательными к соответствующему существительному (в нашем случае год), с которым, по идее, всё остальное и должно согласоваться - если не сказуемое, то определения точно. По крайней мере, это моя попытка объяснить себе, почему ваше первое предложение из этого сообщения мне если не слух режет, то глаз точно колет.

А если добавить в ваши примеры определение "этот"? "Эти двадцать один год"?


----------



## Maroseika

"Литературное редактирование" (И.Б. Голуб, 2010).
"Как же быть журналисту, к которому поступила информация: двадцать один кореец, томящийся в тюрьме, объявил голодовку? ...по правилам грамматики это единственно правильный выбор формы. Конечно, журналист не оставит такую форму координации членов предложения, ведь можно изменить формулировку: 
...Все эти двадцать один кореец, томящиеся в тюрьме, объявили голодовку".


----------



## Vovan

*Maroseika,* полагаете, что в моем предложении нужно оставить единственное число?


Vovan said:


> _Двадцать один год, проведенный в Венеции, был самым счастливым в моей жизни._


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> *Maroseika,* полагаете, что в моем предложении нужно оставить единственное число?


Если вопрос в том, что́ нужно сделать с предложением, то, на мой взгляд, ответ очевиден - переформулировать, - потому что формально правильный вариант стилистически плох. Например: _Двадцать один год, проведенный в Венеции, был самым счастливым периодом (временем) в моей жизни._


----------



## Vovan

Sobakus said:


> А если добавить в ваши примеры определение "этот"? "Эти двадцать один год"?


Судя по ссылке на Голуб (если я правильно понял), это как раз один из вариантов.
Но он доказывает тезис о том, что "двадцать один что-то" (иногда) мыслится как словосочетание во множественном числе. Как по мне, я это кодифицировал бы как допустимую норму: другого пути просто нет, увы...


Maroseika said:


> _Двадцать один год, проведенный в Венеции, был самым счастливым периодом (временем) в моей жизни._


Да, ваш вариант меня устраивает больше, чем от Голуб, т.к. "все эти" иногда имеет отрицательную коннотацию, в художественном тексте просто недопустимую (ну или, как минимум, дающую потенциально неверное обобщение: ведь каждый год прекрасен по-своему).
 _Все эти двадцать один год, проведенные в Венеции, были самыми счастливыми в моей жизни._​


----------



## Rosett

Могу предложить ещё сокращённый вариант способа, предложенного выше, свободный от некоторых ограничений. Достаточно отделить "один" с помощью союза "и":
Целых двадцать и один год прошли.
Двадцать и один кореец, томящиеся в тюрьме, объявил голодовку.
Двадцать и один год, проведённые в Венеции, были самыми счастливыми в моей жизни.
Если "один" оказывается в конце фразы, то множественное число легко согласуется и перед большим числом:
"Этим утром Флош, в свои тридцать и один год, спускаясь в гондолу, бормотала, сморщив брови: – У меня настроение, как у дожа!"
"Я даю обет в том, что не буду пить в ближайшие двадцать и один год."
"7 nov. 2012 - Имидж современной Украины формируется в ручном режиме руководителями страны последние двадцать и один год с завидным постоянством ..."

Дело в том, что союз "и" сам собой легализует множественное число с "один" - хотя и по другому правилу, но слух это уже не режет.


----------



## Vovan

Замечательно!
Спасибо, Rosett. Способ гораздо более стилистически нейтральный, естественно звучащий и подходящий в широком спектре контекстов!


----------

